# Sphodromantis or Religiosa?????



## ubb (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi guys i have a proble m with an ooth that i dont know certainly if it i from an sphodromantis virirdis or a mantis religiosa. the ooth has hatched but the nymphs are likely both species.

please if anybody have photos of the nymphs in L2 of both species, send that fotos to me!

regards


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2007)

Post a pic of the ooth.


----------



## ubb (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.jangala-magazine.com/foro/index.php?topic=612.0


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2007)

No pic at that link.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2007)

You will find that the Religiosa ootheca will be oval in shape, and be slightly pointed at one end. The Sphodromantis will be mainly round, and will not have a white grill like pattern down the front.


----------



## ubb (Apr 18, 2007)

ok yes i know that but the nymphs are likely sphodromantis


----------



## ubb (Apr 18, 2007)

see the nymphs in:

http://www.jangala-magazine.com/foro/index.php?topic=612.0


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

> see the nymphs in:http://www.jangala-magazine.com/foro/index.php?topic=612.0


Like I said before, there are no pics at that link. A pic of the ooth will be the most helpful.


----------



## ubb (Apr 18, 2007)

ok then.

you can see a video of a L2 nymph eating a L1 nymph of the same specie.

the problem is that i dont know if they are religiosa or s.viridis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKvAFTQ5W4U


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

> ok then.you can see a video of a L2 nymph eating a L1 nymph of the same specie.
> 
> the problem is that i dont know if they are religiosa or s.viridis
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKvAFTQ5W4U


no vid


----------



## ubb (Apr 18, 2007)

wait for a minuts, you can´t see it because i´ve uploaded it just now.

try again in a few minuts


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

> > ok then.you can see a video of a L2 nymph eating a L1 nymph of the same specie.
> >
> > the problem is that i dont know if they are religiosa or s.viridis
> >
> ...


I see the video. It's still hard to tell what it is though.


----------



## ubb (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes but the big size (1,5 cm) of that l2 is too much for a religiosa I think...


----------



## Borya (Apr 20, 2007)

I think it is M.religiosa, because of white margin on the back of it's head.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2007)

Does look like religiosa since I have some that size right now.


----------

